# Tums or Maalox?



## alyson (Dec 21, 2007)

Poor Webster has been in and out for the last hour eating grass and wimpering. The unsettling noise from his stomach make me sad for him. Can dogs have tums or maalox when this happens? If so how much? If not has anyone found anything to help? This happens to him about every few months...no changes in food or environment.
Thanks.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't know about tums or maalox but my vet just prescribed pepto bismo tablets for our dog's diarrhea and upset stomach. She's 70 lbs - he prescribed 2 chewable tablets. Not sure what amount would be appropriate for your dog or if it's advisable. Can you email or call your vet with a quick question about it? Mine welcomes emails for quick questions like this. Not all do, though, I'm sure.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't give my dogs any human medicine without consulting with my vet first. Some that are pretty benign for us are toxic for dogs. Even for the ones that won't hurt, it can be challenging to determine dosages.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Tums is calcium carbonate and fine for dogs. My old dog sometimes gets one when her tummy is feeling poorly. You must smash it up as it will just sit in the stomach otherwise.

Growly noises sound like gas to me. I swear by those gas reducing gels myself but haven't ever given one to my dogs and I wouldn't without asking the vet first.

Agree, ask your vet.

Most times it is better to leave it alone. Don't feed the dog, just offer water.


----------

